# MK3 3.2 swap.Idles nice,rought acceleration.



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

*MK3 3.2 swap(with pictures) and DTC*

I have swaped to my mk3 phaeton 3.2 engine with half of wiring.Anyway,I'm using mk3 vr6 stock fuel pump relay and phaeton 2 engine relays with stock wires and fuses.Engine works and idles very nice,but if I take a little ride,then after 2000rpm it wants to dies and rpm risese very slowly.All fuses and connections looks good and injector and vvt gets 12v if car works.Heres few DTC:
P0276 - Fuel Injector #6 (N84): Short to Ground
P0261 - Fuel Injector #1 (N30): Short to Ground
P0267 - Fuel Injector #3 (N32): Short to Ground
P0273 - Fuel Injector #5 (N83): Short to Ground
P0270 - Fuel Injector #4 (N33): Short to Ground
P0013 - Bank 1: Camshaft B (Exhaust): Position Actuator Malfunction
P0010 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Position Actuator Malfunction
P0264 - Fuel Injector #2 (N31): Short to Ground

I have changed relays,but still no change.Maybe you guys can give me few tips?


----------



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

Ah c'mon..seriously guys ...help me out


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Have you checked to see if the signal side of the fuel injector plugs are really shorted to ground? Checked the same on the cam actuators?


----------



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

You mean to check voltage from ecu to injector?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No I mean what I said. Check to see if the signal side of the injector has a low resistance to ground.


----------



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

Oh,okay.But how I do it?Never have checked injector resistance...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Multimeter on resistance, one lead on engine ground other lead on the pin on the injector plug that goes to the ecu.


----------



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

I set on multimeters at "200" resistance.And then i measured battery ground and ecu injector pin,and it gave me ~19,4 ohms.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Pix*

Please post some pix of the swap. :thumbup:


----------



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

Sure thing










And trasnmission off again  

Anyway,car works..but now I have these DTCs:
Sunday,20,October,2013,15:54:46:55062 VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.3 Data version: 20130228

Address 01: Engine Labels: None Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 BN Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1 01 0009 Software Coding: 0000033 Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 000 00000 VCID: 58B43F0AE8C47DDE975 19 Faults Found

17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller P1523 - 004 - Implausible Signal 
18347 - Powertrain Databus P1939 - 008 - Missing Message from Controller for Access & Start Auth. 
18045 - Powertrain Data Bus P1637 - 008 - Missing Message from Electric Load Controller 
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus P1626 - 008 - Missing Message from TCU 
18036 - Powertrain Data Bus P1628 - 008 - Missing Message from Steering Angle Sensor 
18043 - Powertrain Data Bus P1635 - 008 - Missing Message from A/C Controller 17699 - Coolant Temp Sensor at Radiator Outlet (G83) P1291 - 002 - Signal too Large 
18320 - Pressure Sensor for Brake Boost (G294) P1912 - 001 - Short to Plus 
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80) P1426 - 004 - Open Circuit - MIL ON 
17996 - Engine Mount Solenoid Valves (N144/N145) P1588 - 004 - Open Circuit 
17841 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299) P1433 - 004 - Open Circuit - MIL ON 
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) P1432 - 004 - Open Circuit - MIL ON 18335 - Relay for Aux Coolant Pump (J496) P1927 - 004 - Open Circuit
17530 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B2 S2 P1122 - 004 - Open Circuit - MIL ON 
17526 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S2 P1118 - 004 - Open Circuit - MIL ON 
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus P1649 - 008 - Missing Message from ABS Controller 
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS P1606 - 001 - Electrical Malfunction 
17606 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B1 S2 P1198 - 004 - Electrical Malfunction 17607 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B2 S2 P1199 - 004 - Electrical Malfunction

Readiness: 0110 1101

I afraid that dtc 18057 turns engine limp mode and thats reason why It wont accelerate?Engine comres from Phaeton what had automatic transmission


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The coolant temp sensor fault might not help, and I am not sure what the heated O2 relay faults do. 

I would try and get in touch with someone from a software company that can sort this all out for you.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Kahvel said:


> 18057 - Powertrain Data Bus P1649 - 008 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
> I afraid that dtc 18057 turns engine limp mode and thats reason why It wont accelerate?


Yes its true, that will cause it to go into limp mode. You need a "Swap File" for your ECU, they will delete ABS, but also you should have your ECU coded for manual trans.

If I were you, I'd get Jeff at UM to reflash your ECU to a Mk4 24v swap file, he did that for a friends 3.2L into a Corrado. That would get rid of many codes that are specific to the Phaeton.
The rest he can do as forced readiness.


----------

